# Best Buddy Pictures!



## 10cats2dogs (Jun 16, 2013)

Makes me wonder what these two are planning!


----------



## Heather72754 (Nov 1, 2013)

OMG that's a great picture!! So adorable - they do look like they're up to no good though lol.


----------



## cat face (Apr 4, 2013)

LOL!! that is a fantastic pic!! They do look like they are thinking of something. Whatever is in that box, in front of them. Lil buggers!


----------



## spirite (Jul 31, 2012)

LOL! That definitely looks like suspicious behavior!


----------



## 10cats2dogs (Jun 16, 2013)

Anybody else got some "Best Buddy" Pic's you want to share?!


----------



## Blumpy710 (Feb 24, 2014)

*Carmen and Sassafras*


----------



## TabbCatt (Mar 26, 2014)

*Galaxy & Maya*

My cats when they were about 4-5 months old:


Best Budz!


Synchronized sleep positions, 2nd week after adoption:


----------



## MrsAmberLynn (Apr 2, 2014)

Nimitz sleeping on top of Napoleon who's sleeping on top of daddy who's sleeping on my lap. Napoleon and Nimitz always snuggle and they play fight like no ones business.


----------



## marie73 (Jul 12, 2006)

The bratz














holding hands while watching a scary movie with Mom











Cali and Cleo having a laugh!


----------



## Des_Esseintes (Nov 27, 2009)

10cats2dogs said:


> View attachment 52145
> 
> Makes me wonder what these two are planning!


Well, apparently it involves Edward Snowden.


----------



## daperlman (Mar 22, 2014)

10cats2dogs said:


> View attachment 52145
> 
> Makes me wonder what these two are planning!


If they are trying to keep it secret then they need to make sure Snowden (pictured on the TV) does not overhear  DOH! Des_Esseintes beat me to the punch

Respectively


Ninja and Ralphie staring into my headlights ... looks like they are escaping from prison
Ninja grooming Ralphie with Ivan in the background
Ninja and Hershel - greeting one another


----------



## 10cats2dogs (Jun 16, 2013)

Des_Esseintes
And...
Daperlman,
My hubby had a similar comment, because it does look like they're watching the TV!


----------



## 10cats2dogs (Jun 16, 2013)

Daperlman, Ninja and Raphie certainly do look like they're trying to make a break for it!
Or...Cat Burglars caught in the act!


----------



## daperlman (Mar 22, 2014)

10cats2dogs said:


> Daperlman, Ninja and Raphie certainly do look like they're trying to make a break for it!
> Or...Cat Burglars caught in the act!


Cat burgulars ... Rimshot 

@marie73 - love the faces in your pics. They have very expressive faces


----------



## cat face (Apr 4, 2013)

I think this one is precious, not mine but a definite "aww moment"


----------



## BrittyBear (Feb 4, 2014)

Mystery and Shadow have spent the last two hours like this. Every now and then they wake up to play slap at each other then lick each other and fall right back to sleep

Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## tghsmith (Dec 9, 2010)

yeti and jolene, most likely plotting something, most likely involves cheese


----------



## DeafDogs&Cat (Mar 27, 2013)

If course, in a thread like this, we must have Mouse and Munch!
View attachment 52465
View attachment 52473
View attachment 52481
View attachment 52489


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## 10cats2dogs (Jun 16, 2013)

DD&C, Mouse and Munch! Best Buds for sure! So Cute!!

Britty, Mystery & Shadow are Sweet!

Tgh, Yeti & Jolene, Cheek to Cheek and tails crossed! Very Sweet!


----------



## tghsmith (Dec 9, 2010)

kittens blue and issabella...


----------



## BrittyBear (Feb 4, 2014)

Awww smith, they are adorable!!!

Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## marie73 (Jul 12, 2006)

Cinderella letting the twins pin her during an unplanned wrestling match. Cali is on top and Charlee is doing the countdown











(but she had her limits)


----------



## 10cats2dogs (Jun 16, 2013)

Marie, How Cute! I love the pic of Cinderella laying on one of the twins! Cinderella was a Gorgeous Cat...


----------



## BrittyBear (Feb 4, 2014)

Marie, these pictures made me laugh they were so cute  theyre all adorable

Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## daperlman (Mar 22, 2014)

Ninja grooming Ralphie sharing a small house


----------



## 10cats2dogs (Jun 16, 2013)

Daperlman, Now thats up close and personal!! Very cute!


----------



## spirite (Jul 31, 2012)

ahhhhhhh! This thread is waaaaay over the Ridiculously Cute Kitty Pictures quota. 

We could make our own 365 cats calendar with cuter pics than a lot of the professionally taken (and posed) ones that you find in cat calendars!


----------



## Jenny bf (Jul 13, 2013)

4ome fantastic photos here. Cannot wait to get a good one of my 2 this close. Not quite there yet


----------

